# DebonaireToast / Mandi Cook



## Ghorbon (Oct 13, 2016)

[ATTACH
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





=full]143947[/ATTACH] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Twitter: https://twitter.com/DebonaireToast
LittleBigPlanet: https://lbp.me/u/DebonaireToast
ED page with her included: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiitK_NidnPAhWHWD4KHXfSC_MQFggpMAI&url=https://encyclopediadramatica.se/index.php?title=Little_Big_Planet&diff=550747&oldid=prev&usg=AFQjCNH_RHdeMFnuV9v_Q76UAJBmCA7BWQ&sig2=0TJxzzZa1h1a0FG-z9pbWA

  Known for leading a white knight group on littlebigplanet in 2011-2013 called the Greenskeepers, Had an entire dislike option removed and a block option put in place with countless petitions. She always complains about inequality and Donald Trump every day, also harassed a mod/dev in charge of the littlebigplanet community on Twitter a couple years ago.





And guess what pops up when you look DebonaireToast on Google?




Yep, you guessed it, Literally Nora Reed everywhere on search images. Also Izzy too.
When you look at who she follows on twitter, probably half of all rat kings here included. She follows Zoe Quinn and Brianna Wu, talks to Izzy and NoraReed on occasions. She isn't LGBTQ but she sure talks to and is mentioned by many of them.


----------



## Ghorbon (Oct 13, 2016)

(Bloody Mary over here)




Too big to fit on the thread so I made it in a comment.


----------



## Ruin (Oct 13, 2016)

She'd actually be kind of pretty if she didn't have the whole fat acceptance thing going on.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Oct 14, 2016)

Mmmm...I don't know. Look at the part in her hair. That's a wig. Not a great one, either.


----------



## Kalpazoid (Dec 6, 2016)

Since this isn't a Rat King and more of a Drama Cow, I think it should be moved to Lolcows and a small fix to the OP.


----------

